# Don't Send Him Back To Us!



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2012)

We were glad to see the back of him!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-20838729


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

I hear that Antarctica is nice this time of year!


----------



## granfire (Dec 24, 2012)

:lfao:

oh, come on guys! don't be so mean!

:roflmao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2012)

:chuckles:  It was a touch mean I do agree (and I am a bit ashamed to take a behind-his-back 'pop' at him) ... but, trust me, he is not a good man.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2012)

He's seriously not a nice man, he just about ruined a lot of soldiers lives when he published a fake story about soldiers supposedly abusing Iraqi's. Luckily it was proved that the photos and the story were complete fakes. The regiments accused were here at the time and it caused a huge amount of concern and hurt.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/3716151.stm
The phone hacking scandal was also horrendous, where people, not just celebrities, phones were hacked, this included the parents of a child who was killed in a coach crash, a missing teenager's phone causing the parents to think she was still alive when in fact she had been murdered. There was a lot more besides, all done by him and his ilk. He was severely criticised by the Leveson Inquiry into the phone hacking scandal. He has the morals of a rancid cheese sandwich.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 25, 2012)

It'll never happen, anyway-his 1st Amendment right to be an ***-hat.....er......his _free speech_ is protected under the 1st Amendment.

It would be nice to see the petition get more signatures than he has viewers, though...:lfao:


----------



## Takai (Dec 25, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> He has the morals of a rancid cheese sandwich.



Now, now be nice....Leave the poor defenseless food out of this.


----------



## granfire (Dec 25, 2012)

elder999 said:


> It'll never happen, anyway-his 1st Amendment right to be an ***-hat.....er......his _free speech_ is protected under the 1st Amendment.
> 
> It would be nice to see the petition get more signatures than he has viewers, though...:lfao:
> 
> View attachment 17497



:roflmao:
he has viewers?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

trebuchet deportation...would that make everyone happy


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> trebuchet deportation...would that make everyone happy



From Alaska though, westwards....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> From Alaska though, westwards....



I don't know...Alaska East.....might work too


----------



## Scott T (Dec 26, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't know...Alaska East.....might work too



Why the **** would we want him?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

Scott T said:


> Why the **** would we want him?



Well the issue is not whether or not you want him or the UK wants him (back) or Russia or anyone else wants him....it is we don't want him


----------



## GrandmasterP (Dec 26, 2012)

We've a track record for exporting undesirables.
Please do keep Piers in the USA.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

GrandmasterP said:


> We've a track record for exporting undesirables.
> Please do keep Piers in the USA.



Well the reality is we have a record of tolerating undesirables that is why they all come here. So I am guessing the rest of the world has nothing to worry about at all


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Technically you shouldn't have let him in, he's got convictions for driving offences. One of our fighters was stopped from entering America to audition for TUF because he had the same convictions. I guess being rich and a celebrity makes a difference.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Technically you shouldn't have let him in, he's got convictions for driving offences. One of our fighters was stopped from entering America to audition for TUF because he had the same convictions. I guess being rich and a celebrity makes a difference.



Let's make one thing PERFECTLY clear here...I did not let him in...I had nothing to do with it.... I was having lunch at a wonderful restaraunt when he got in and no one told me about it until I read this thread... and that is my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 26, 2012)

elder999 said:


> It'll never happen, anyway-his 1st Amendment right to be an ***-hat.....er......his _free speech_ is protected under the 1st Amendment.
> 
> It would be nice to see the petition get more signatures than he has viewers, though...:lfao:
> 
> View attachment 17497



I'm not sure if his speech is protected as a foreign citizen, especially as a journalist.  I believe the US has deported some "foreign agitators" for coming over and ingratiating our Constitution.

At any rate, I found this hilarious...

http://www.prisonplanet.com/brits-petition-government-we-dont-want-piers-morgan-back.html



> Brits have responded to the petition calling on the  White House to deport Piers Morgan for his anti-second amendment stance  by lodging a petition of their own with UK Home Secretary Theresa May  entitled Stop Piers Morgan from being deported back to the UK from  America.​
> The original petition  to deport Morgan for his unconstitutional rhetoric following the Sandy  Hook school shooting has now achieved almost 70,000 signatures, well  beyond the 25,000 required to mandate a White House response.
> ​ However, a counter-petition which features on the change.org website calls on the UK government to prevent Morgan from returning to the UK.
> ​ We got rid of him once and why should we have to suffer  again. The Americans wanted him so they should put up with him. We  washed our hands of him a long time ago, the petition reads.​



This reminds me of Montey Python.  Gotta love British humor!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> I'm not sure if his speech is protected as a foreign citizen, especially as a journalist. I believe the US has deported some "foreign agitators" for coming over and ingratiating our Constitution.
> 
> At any rate, I found this hilarious...
> 
> ...




Cheers for that. I've signed so you can keep him!


----------



## GrandmasterP (Dec 26, 2012)

Piers Morgan for Madonna and we'll do the exchange mid Atlantic (no lifebelts).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 26, 2012)

Apparently foreign nationals are protected by the 1st Amendment according to at least some decisions:
http://scholarship.law.georgetown.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1302&context=facpub
And, realistically, I think they ought to be. The Constitution and the Bill of Rights both specify certain things (i.e. voting) as being reserved to citizens. Free speech is not one of those things.
I'd be more inclined to deport the racists and the WBC than Morgan, regardless of citizenship.


----------



## granfire (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL, nothing like being the prize in a contests - for the loser! :lol:


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMso12zeYDQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I wonder if he signed on


----------



## GrandmasterP (Dec 27, 2012)

Piers Morgan gets more pompous as he ages.
When he departed these shores his accent wasn't that plummy.


----------

